# Огляд українського форуму SSC | Ukrainian SSC digest



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Мета теми - оживлення на форумі спілкування на будівельну тематику та здоровий піар будівельних тем, які часто губляться в глибинах форуму та скніють без уваги.
Правила дуже прості. Маєте інформативні апдейти з якісними фотками з будівельних майданчиків цікавих об"єктів України? Змістовні новини? Постимо сюди 1-2 фотки на об"єкт з коротким описом та посиланням на тему основного обговорення. В кожному пості не більше 4-х фотографій.
Ніякого оф-топу.
Давайте спробуємо)
Поїхали!)


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ну раз ніхто не пише, почну я 

*Хмельницький*
ЖК "Grand Palace" |1x18, 2х17 fl 










І черга (17 поверхів). Фото за 20.12.12.


Layne said:


>


На 1.01.13 збудовано 8 поверхів.
Офіційний сайт http://www.grandpalace.km.ua/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Хмельницький*
ЖК "Панорама на Виставці" | 16 fl |2014 U/C 












Layne said:


>


На даний момент збудовано 12 поверхів. Рух доволі млявий.

Офіційний сайт http://panorama-vst.com/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

а без купола никак?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Идея с обзором мне нравится ну что ж...

*Севастополь | 10 WaterFront tower 1 | 81m | 20 fl | 2013 U/C* 











05.01.13


**RS** said:


> Завершающий этап строительства 5-го этажа. Вскоре переходят на 6-й.


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> а без купола никак?


Якщо враховувати, як у нас реалізовані об'єкти відповідають проектам, то його, можливо, не буде.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ну а так сойдут проекты


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ЖК Бородино, один из немногих в городе, которые продолжают строить.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Хочу внести свои предложения: проектов все таки будет немало, потому лучше в пост выкладывать фотку проекта и одну фотку с текущего строительства, а дальше - ссылку на основной отчет. Чтоб не загружать ветку. А также пресекать малейшие намеки на флуд. 
В приципе, вот как сейчас - нормально. 
ИМХО


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепропетровск*
*ЖК «Панорама» | 18-23 fl | 2016 U/С*











> Продажа квартир в первой очереди 18-этажного дома в новом современном жилом комплексе «Панорама», расположенном на ул.Симферопольской,2а - в самом центре г. Днепропетровск, в его нагорной части.Философия жилого комплекса «Панорама» заключается в формировании эксклюзивного пространства для жизни и отдыха, сочетающего в себе удобное месторасположение, закрытую охраняемую территорию, разнообразие планировочных решений квартир площадью от 44 м2 до 300 м2, панорамные виды на р.Днепр из окна каждой квартиры . Комплекс состоит из 5-ти жилых зданий этажностью 18-23 этажа с подземным 3-уровневым паркингом на 600 автомобилей и просторной придомовой территорией ,состоящей из:- современного SPA-центра- банного комплекса- просторного бассейна- фитнес-клуба - медицинского центра Для маленьких жильцов предусмотрен детский клуб с профессиональным персоналом и оборудованными детскими площадками и комнатами.Ввод в эксплуатацию первой очереди - ноябрь 2013 года, строительство второй очереди ведется параллельно.40% квартир в первой очереди – уже нашли своих владельцев!!! Возможен внутренний ремонт квартир до момента ввода в эксплуатацию – согласно Вашим пожеланиям!Варианты оплаты:- При 100% оплате Вы получаете скидку 5% от стоимости приобретаемой квартиры.- Рассрочка:беспроцентная рассрочка платежей, которую Вы можете оформить до момента ввода дома в эксплуатацию (до ноября 2013г.). Минимальный первоначальный взнос составляет 50% от стоимости квартиры, остаток вносится ежемесячно равными частями.











http://panorama.dp.ua/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527603


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Не забуваємо про посилання на тему обговорення *на форумі*.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепропетровск*
*МФК CASCADE PLAZA*









Комплекс будет располагаться на нечетной стороне Катеринославского бульвара, возле здания бывшей Городской Управы, расположенного на углу пр.К.Маркса и Катеринославского бульвара. Здесь, как нигде больше, можно будет ощутить ритм жизни большого города и в то же время оставаться защищенным от ненужной суеты.
В основу архитектурной концепции положен принцип золотого сечения. Секрет этого феномена в следующем: форма, основанная на принципе золотого сечения, способствует наилучшему зрительному восприятию и появлению ощущения красоты и гармонии.
CASCADE APARTMENTS представляет собой три параллельных жилых каскада (один пятиэтажный и два девятиэтажных): Южный, Центральный и Северный, - каждый из которых имеет свой вестибюль и внутренний дворик. Расположенные ниже, в общественной части здания, lounge-club, SPA-центр, фитнес-центр, детский клуб, деликатес-маркет, фешенебельные рестораны и бутики люксовых брендов – четыре уровня роскоши, создающие ощущение абсолютного комфорта и стиля. Другими словами, CASCADE APARTMENTS есть все, что должно быть в доме уровня элитной недвижимости Украины!
Визитной карточкой апартаментов CASCADE APARTMENTS являются вестибюли, размеры и изысканность которых подчеркивают статус всего комплекса. Отделка холлов из натуральных материалов - дерева, кожи, мрамора, бронзовые статуи из лучших галерей Франции, ковры, гобелены, дизайнерская мебель, композиции из живых цветов – здесь внимание уделено каждой детали.
Роскошные элитные апартаменты - одно- и двухуровневые, некоторые из них с просторными террасами - оборудованы системами климат-контроля. Наружные маркизы на окнах автоматически регулируют освещение и создают особый микроклимат в апартаментах. Благодаря правильной геометрии гармоничной пропорции, выверенности каждого архитектурного элемента, создается положительная энергетика в апартаментах, что позволит избежать геопатогенных зон.
Дизайн апартаментов осуществляется по индивидуальному проекту их владельца.
Утопающие в зелени внутренние дворики, фонтаны с экзотическими рыбками, озера с «плавающими» деревьями, фигурные кустарники и цветы – настоящие произведения садово-паркового искусства - уютное место отдыха жильцов и их гостей.
Прогрессивная система подсветки завершает внешнее оформление фасада, вариация световых ритмов создает исключительную симфонию света каждый раз новую, особенно яркую в торжественных случаях.

Каждый житель CASCADE APARTMENTS сможет провести свой досуг, не покидая пределов комплекса.
Уникальным местом для отдыха станет lounge-club. В стилизованной кабинетно-салонной обстановке клуба можно будет полистать свежую прессу, расслабиться за игрой в шахматы или бридж, насладиться изысканным сочетанием вкусов благородных напитков.
Представители младшего поколения смогут найти интересные занятия в детском клубе. Он условно разделен на две зоны - для детей младшего возраста и подростков. Колоритный интерьер детской игровой располагает к творчеству и дружескому общению со сверстниками. Обстановка клуба для подростков, выдержанная в стиле high-tech, созвучна динамичным устремлениям молодых людей.
К услугам жителей CASCADE APARTMENTS SPA-центр с открытой террасой, сауна, бассейн, массажные кабинки, кабинеты физиотерапии, фитнес-центр, пено- и ледогенератор, турецкий хамам и римская парная.

CASCADE APARTMENTS – идеальный выбор для тех, кто хочет жить в абсолютном стиле и комфорте и в то же время наслаждаться жизнью в центре большого города.

















http://alef-estate.com/ru/objects/29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567603


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Київ*
*МФК Sky towers | 47 fl | 211.5 m
*










*9.01.13*


Skiff MC said:


>


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ЖК "Золотий Горіх" | 4х7fl + 3х3fl | 6x7 fl | 2013 U/C - нравится он мне


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1114535&page=12


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Теж хотів його постити сюди, ти мене випередив))


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Теж хотів його постити сюди, ти мене випередив))


подобається він мені 

2 nostalgy а чи є сенс слідкувати вже за збудованою будівлею?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ну мне казалось, что фишка данной темы типа узнавать об интересных стройках в других городах

Mariupol | Маріуполь | МФК «Піонер» | 23 fl | 2013 U/C


















by Vik55

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99049691


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Супер, очень удобно, спасибо за тему.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Харьков*
*ТОЦ «Шар в кубе» | 9 fl | 43.2 m | 2013 U/C*



















Проектируемый комплекс представляет собой 9-ти этажное здание прямоугольной формы.

Объемно-пространственная композиция основана на сочетании двух объемов — стеклянный куб и вписанная в него стеклянная сфера. Композиция оперирует простейшими архетипами (куб, шар), что придает ей одновременно лаконичность и чистоту восприятия, позволяет придать зданию нестандартный современный вид, подчеркивающий индивидуальность и актуальность объекта в контексте существующей застройки г. Харькова. В то же время, грамотно принятое решение рождает неповторимую игру остекленных и монолитных объемов и поверхностей. Здание предполагается выполнить с применением современных строительных технологий и материалов. Максимальная площадь остекленных ограждающих конструкций обеспечена навесной стеклянной спайдерной фасадной системой, использующей облицовочные стеклянные панели и стеклопакеты больших размеров. Такое решение также способствует оптимальной инсоляции всех внутренних помещений торгово-экспозиционного комплекса.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354857


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Львівський офіс компанії Киівстар*


















Окремої теми не має. Ось загальна тема про львівські бізнес-центри - 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395432&page=29


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

> ТОЦ «Шар в кубе»


бомба!


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Київ*
*ЖК «PecherSky» | 27 fl | 105.3 m | 2012 U/C*












_Hawk_ said:


> 9.11.2012
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/679345/


http://www.kddgroup.com.ua/rus/archives/49.html


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепропетровск*
ЖК «Фестивальный» | 5-15 fl | 2014 U/C


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепропетровск*

ЖК на ул. Рабочая, 166 | 21 fl | 2012 T/O


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

На околиці Івано-Франківська будується новий мікрорайон під назвою "Калинова слобода". Відзначається приємною архітектурою та хорошим благоустроєм, думаю, що навіть зазвичай критично налаштованій публіці SsC він сподобається.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494522&page=4


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/513090/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/565284/


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

*Київ*
*«IQ Business Center» | 20 fl | 86.4 m | 2014 U/C*



_Hawk_ said:


> http://www.kandevelopment.com/projects/?ID=67#





_Hawk_ said:


> 15.12.12
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/686595/


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

*Запоріжжя* 
Ілля не хоче писати, напишу я.
*New bridges of Zaporizhzhia | Нові мости Запоріжжя | 2013 U/C*


IllyaDe said:


>





IllyaDe said:


>


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

*Київ*
*Подільсько-Воскресенський міст | 2014 U/C*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



tov_tob said:


> *http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/83765.html*


----------



## KaZantiP (Sep 12, 2008)

IllyaDe said:


> ну мне казалось, что фишка данной темы типа узнавать об интересных стройках в других городах
> 
> Mariupol | Маріуполь | МФК «Піонер» | 23 fl | 2013 U/C
> 
> ...


Ух ты, на госпром чем-то похоже в Харькове одноподьездный.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

У нас пока только это: офис тм наша ряба
рендер потеряли, но там детализация невысокая. в целом же соответствует. 



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1066559&page=56


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Красава ^^ Какой-то Винницкий стиль в нем есть :cheers:


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

знать бы мне еще, что такое винницкий стиль))))


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Не всюди так пагано з будівництво, як тут скаржаться.


Тому пропоную ознайомитись з будівництвом в Київській області.Останім часом там зявилось не мало цікавих та маштабних проектів на різній стадії будівництва.

По багатьом проектам ще нема тем, тому дам посилання на загальний список, з рендерами та детальною інформацією.

Лишень житлові комплекси, не мало великих житлових кварталів.

1.*Ірпінь (71 проект)* три сторінки на сайті по 25 проектів на кожній

2. *Вишневе (16 проектів)*

3.*Буча (15 проектів) *

4.*Бровари (14 проектів) *

5.*с.Софіївськая Борщагівка ( 11 проектів)*

6.*Вишгород (5 проектів)* 

7.*с.Петропавловська Борщагівка (5 проектів)*

8.*Васильків (5 проектів)*

9.*Глеваха (5 проектів)*

10.*Ворзель ( 5 проектів)*

11.*Крюковщина (3 проекта)*

12.*с.Гора (2 проекта)*

13.*Гостомель ( 2 проекта)*

14.*с.Михайлівка Рубежівка ( 2 проекта)*

Це далеко не всі населені пункти де є активне будівництво, більше можна переглянути на сайті , у вікні "города", "киевская" (603).


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Ну так це столична область, тут усе зрозуміло.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

melv said:


> Ну так це столична область, тут усе зрозуміло.


Так, 20 км зона, деякі міста та поселення відразу за кільцевою дорогою, вже і забудовою зрослись з Києвом.

Доречі, там все житло кияни розкуповують, ті у кого не хватило коштів на житло в Києві, або хочуть заміського життя поряд з природою.

По ВВЕЖ свіжих данних не занайшов, лишень показник за півріччя, але має бути біля 1.5 млн.

*Введення в експлуатацію житла на Київщині у І півріччі 2012р.
*


> 29 серпня 2012 г.
> Введення в експлуатацію житла на Київщині у І півріччі 2012р.
> 
> У I півріччі 2012р. в Київській області прийнято (введено) в 457,5 тис.м2 загальної площі житла, що становить 106,7% порівняно з січнем-червнем 2011р.
> ...


http://www.kyiv-obl.gov.ua/news/url...u_zhitla_na_kijivschini_u_i_pivrichchi_2012r_


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Из-за ажиотажа с "лайками" про дайджест все благополучно забыли

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Bay Towers | 6 х 68м | 6 х 18 эт | строится*
19.01.13









Подробнее: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99358016&postcount=341


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Вершина Успеха | 69м | 18 эт | отделочные работы*

Новые апдейты от 19.01.13








Подробнее: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99370920&postcount=181

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Arowana DT - 10 WF | 2 х 81м | 2 х 20 эт | строится*
Свежие апдейты 1-й башни








Подробнее: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99370997&postcount=216


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Тільки не смійтеся - цей 16-поверховий будинок на вул. Лукаша 1 найвищий з тих, що зараз будуються у Львові. Причому до останнього момента його будували за допомогою гусеничного крана. Зараз його забрали і, схоже, що таки поставлять баштовий. Ось сьогоднішні фото -

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699&page=5
http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/item/zhitlovij-budinok-po-vul-lukasha-1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепропетровск*
*ул. Дзержинского, 33 | 22 fl | 2014 U/C*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490303


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Тільки не смійтеся - цей 16-поверховий будинок на вул. Лукаша 1 найвищий з тих, що зараз будуються у Львові.


Почему мы должны смеятся? Красивая высотка!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

**RS** said:


> Почему мы должны смеятся? Красивая высотка!


В том плане, что это - самая высокая)


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> В том плане, что это - самая высокая)


Нормальный проект, главное чтобы строили не рядом с историческим центром


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Australia27 said:


> Нормальный проект, главное чтобы строили не рядом с историческим центром


Это не центр. Вот тут можно на карте расположение посмотреть. И окружение тоже.
http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/item/zhitlovij-budinok-po-vul-lukasha-1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Это не центр. Вот тут можно на карте расположение посмотреть. И окружение тоже.
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/item/zhitlovij-budinok-po-vul-lukasha-1


зато с видом на центр :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> зато с видом на центр :cheers:


Да, вид должен біть интересный)


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

_Hawk_ said:


> Фо.сайт: blacksea-riviera.com.ua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> Торгово-офисный Центр
> 
> Торгово–офисный центр, который будет расположен на ул. Екатерининская, 27 в городе Одесса, будет органично сочетаться с архитектурой города.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*26.01* апдейт від *AnatoliyKiev*
*Київ*
*МФК Sky towers | 47 fl | 211.5 m
*












AnatoliyKiev said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/676392/


Решта тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279366&page=108


----------



## Mik9602 (Dec 6, 2012)

*superodesit*, у Каддора же такой проект.


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> Район: Приморский(Аркадия)
> Адрес: Гагаринское плато,5/1
> Стоимость: от 8000 грн кв.м
> Заказчик: ООО «Добробут»
> ...





Redvis_Sai said:


> сьогодні ходив у той район, давно не був, а там ляпотаааа Дві висотки Гагарін-Плаза і дві Жемчужини. От тільки теріторія навколо не дуже - бруд, срач, тротуарів нема, усе автівками заставлене


111


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Mik9602 said:


> *superodesit*, у Каддора же такой проект.


ок, поменял


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Arowana DT - 10 WF | 2 х 81м | 2 х 20 эт | строится*
Свежие апдейты 1-й башни








Подробнее: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99620363&postcount=222


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*ЖК на ул. Клары Цеткин | 10-20 fl - Днепропетровск*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712374&page=13


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Будівництво житлового кварталу у Львові по вул. Тернопільській. Комплекс складатиметься з будинків від 10 до 17 поверхів. Зараз майже завершено першу чергу і вирито котлован під першу 17-поверхівку.


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591022
http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudova-m-lviv-vul-ternopilska-novij-lviv


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> Запад - Восток





superodesit said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442590


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Arditi said:


>





Arditi said:


> 8 этажей выгнали


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98956655#post98956655


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> *ЖК "Замок цветов"*











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72850631#post72850631


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Вершина Успеха | 69м | 18 эт | отделочные работы*

Новые апдейты от 16.02.13









Подробнее: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99370920&postcount=181

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Arowana DT - 10 WF | 2 х 81м | 2 х 20 эт | строится*
Свежие апдейты от 16.02.13








Подробнее: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99370997&postcount=216

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Bay Towers | 6 х 68м | 6 х 18 эт | строится*
Свежий апдейт 16.02.13 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100355109&postcount=348


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

На сайті буд. компанії виклали більш вдалий ракурс:

*Хмельницький*
ЖК "Панорама на Виставці" | 16 fl |2014 U/C 










http://panorama-vst.com/?page_id=23

Будівництво і далі триває доволі мляво.


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

> Будівництво і далі триває доволі мляво.


по-моєму воно взагалі зупинилося.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

кирпич


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> кирпич


Впервые вижу двадцатиэтажку полностью с кирпича ^^


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Свежие апдейты с мега-проектов Севастополя!!:cheers:

*Проект VICTORY HILLS at WAVE CITY CENTER* - *крупнейший за пределами Киева жилой строительный проект Украины площадью 200 000 кв.м!!!*
Апдейт 15/12/13









*Проект SEAVIEW POINT - PARK AVENUE EXTENSION*
Апдейт 15/12/13 









*WORLD TRADE CENTER*
Апдейт 16.12.13









Присоединяемся к обсуждению!:cheers:


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Починається будівництво чергової 16-ки



















Детальніше тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680388


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Предлагаю всем отвлечься от политики и ознакомиться со свежими апдейтами строек СЕВАСТОПОЛЯ 

Некоторые из обновленных тредов:
*Кристалл-2 (45,5м 13эт)*









*World Trade Center 1 (59м 14 эт)*









*Seaview Point - Park Avenue Extension (65,5м 18 эт)*









*Аrowana Dragon Tower 1 (81м 20 эт)*


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Предлагаю всем отвлечься от политики и ознакомиться со свежими апдейтами строек СЕВАСТОПОЛЯ
> 
> Некоторые из обновленных тредов:
> *Кристалл-2 (45,5м 13эт)*


ну вот как тут отвлечься от политики с таким ракурсом? :lol:


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

**RS**, Знеси той антиукраїнський заклик..!
Натомість обіцятиму актувну участь у Севастопольській гілці


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

melv said:


> ну вот как тут отвлечься от политики с таким ракурсом? :lol:


Цвет остекления напоминает властвующую партию? :lol:



Layne said:


> **RS**, Знеси той антиукраїнський заклик..!
> Натомість обіцятиму актувну участь у Севастопольській гілці


О каком призыве, тем более антиукраинском, идет речь???:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Evsid (Jan 6, 2011)

**RS** said:


> Цвет остекления напоминает властвующую партию? :lol:
> 
> 
> О каком призыве, тем более антиукраинском, идет речь???:nuts::nuts::nuts:


Чё прикалываешься? Стелла или памятник (кстати а что это по правильному) справа внизу:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Памятник в честь 300-летия Российского Флота, установленный в 1996 году (1696-1996), располагается в центре одноименного сквера, находящегося на одноименной площади


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

03.01.14
*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ: дайджест-2013 по мегапроекту SEAVIEW POINT - PARK AVENUE EXTENSION*


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Львів, ЖК Золотий горіх*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1114535&page=14


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Львів, ЖБ по вул. Лукаша, 16 пов.*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699&page=10


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Классный домик!!!
А что за массивное сооружение сзади него? На последней фотографии?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Vadon said:


> Классный домик!!!
> А что за массивное сооружение сзади него? На последней фотографии?


Это налоговая


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

лайки забрали, не полайкаєш 
хороше останнє фото, :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

indefinite said:


> лайки забрали, не полайкаєш
> хороше останнє фото, :cheers:


В темі панорам Львова є ще фото з цієї точки)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Бізнес-центри Львова*

Технопарк 









БЦ Матриця 









Київстар









БЦ Галілео 









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395432&page=43


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Свежие субботние апдейты строек СЕВАСТОПОЛЯ*


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Не можу не похвалитися  Для Хмельницького це прорив в проектуванні

Новий ТЦ


















І спальник "RESIDENTIAL COMPLEX"










Все це має з"явитись за 1-2 роки
Решта тут:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627900&page=12


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Нові проекти м.Хмельницького

ТЦ "Агора". Майже готовий..










ТРЦ "Айсберг" Найблищим часом розпочнуться роботи















































































































"RESIDENTIAL COMPLEX"
Цього року також планують розпочати будівництво..


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Супер!!!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Все выглядит супер, главное что-бы построили точно так же как на рендерах, а не спростили проекты


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ну 1-й проект вже майже повністю реалізований (28.02.14 відкриття) і відповідає картинці.


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Ostap19 said:


> Ну 1-й проект вже майже повністю реалізований (28.02.14 відкриття) і відповідає картинці.


Репортаж корреспондентов SSC будет с открытия?)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Проекты в Хмельницком шикарные! Но согласен с nostalgy: главное, чтобы не просто построили, но и максимально приблизили к рендерам!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Свежие апдейты выходного дня (15-16.02.14) строек СЕВАСТОПОЛЯ* 










Все подробности - в городском разделе Севастополя!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Товарищи-политиканы, давайте умерим свой пыл хоть на один вечер и вспомним, что мы все таки на СТРОИТЕЛЬНОМ форуме. А посему предлагаю ознакомится со свежими апдейтами по Севастополю* 




































*Подробности в городской ветке*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Киевская область*


*Ирпень, ЖК "Столичный квартал"* 4 кв. 2015

Цена $700 кв.м

















http://an-partner.com.ua/novostroyki/novostroyka-irpen-ul-novo-oskolskaya-zhk-stolichnyy-kvartal



*Ирпень, ЖК "Комфортный стиль"* 2 кв. 2014

Цена $900 кв.м








http://san.in.ua/zhitlovii-budinok-po-vulkarla-marksa-2-e



*Ирпень, ул. Карла Маркса, 2Е* 4 кв. 2014

Цена $840 кв.м








http://an-partner.com.ua/novostroyki/novostroyka-irpen-ul-karla-marksa-2e-zhk-komfortnyy



*Ирпень, ул. Чехова 6ж. ЖК "Женевье* 4 кв. 2014

Цена $1000 кв.м








http://an-partner.com.ua/novostroyki/novostroyka-irpen-ul-chehova-6zh-zhk-zheneveva



*Буча, ЖК "Амур"* 4 кв. 2014

Цена $945 кв.м








http://an-partner.com.ua/novostroyki/novostroyka-bucha-zhk-amur



*Буча, ЖК "Форест Таун" * 2 кв. 2015

Цена $850 кв.м



































http://forest-town.com/



*Буча, ЖК Центральный* 4 кв. 2014

Цена $950 кв.м








http://center.biz.ua/index.php



*Украинка, ул. Киевская, 1в* 4 кв. 2014

Цена $700 кв.м










http://ukrainka.info/


*Вышгород , ЖК "Квитневый" * 3 кв. 2014

Цена $890 кв.м

















http://novahata.com.ua/kvitnevuy


*ЖК «Белый Шоколад»* 2 кв. 2014

Цена $700 кв.м










^^кликабельно

Уже практически построили









beliy-shokolad.com.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Современные коттеджи г. Одесса* (на стадии реализации)




























http://architector.ua/view_portfoli...j_kottedzh_g_Odessa___na_stadii_realizatsii_/


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Arowana DT - 10 WF | 2 х 81м | 2 х 20 эт | строится*
Свежие апдейты от *15.03.14*


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*ЖК на ул. Клары Цеткин*, Днепропетровск (Обновление)
http://iqhouse.fnx.dp.ua/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712374&page=30
Старый проект








Новый


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

Похоже, что у комплекса Брама в Днепропетровске есть 2 шанс, по крайней мере у первой очереди)
*ТДЦ «Перекрёсток» | 20 э.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700148&page=2


















Всего месяц назад был очищен участок от парковки и автомойки. Сейчас роют котлован


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

*ЖК «Адмиралтейский» | 3x9, 4x25 fl | 2020 U/C*




























http://disk.dn.ua/camera/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609756


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

*ЖК «ГЕРЦ» | 2x24 fl | PROPOSED*

Жилой комплекс ГЕРЦ – комплекс из двух 24-этажных жилых домов бизнес-класса с подземным паркингом и объектами общественного назначения. 
Жилые дома расположены вдоль набережной р. Кальмиус в центре Калининского района. 
На этой территории 24 года назад был создан офис компании ГЕРЦ, теперь мы имеем возможность предложить нашим покупателям квартиру в комфортном доме в центре г. Донецка.

Cроки реализации проекта - I кв. 2014г - III кв. 2016г.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705978


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

*ЖК «Европейский на Набережной» | 24 fl | 2014 U/C*





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578058


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Аэропанорамы 360*

26 новостроек
http://new.lun.ua/panorama


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

Grand Palace | 1×18, 2×17 п. 

1 -шу вежу майже топнули



Layne said:


> 17й накрили


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

в Днепр потихоньку возвращается строительный бум) новые объекты
*ЖСК Лайтхаус | 18 | 2015*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716550









*ЖК «Дом на Гагарина» | 12 э.| 2016*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1715772








подготовлен участок









и спустя 5 лет начали появляться признаки жизни на этом объекте
* ЖК «Времена года» | 6-20 э.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657780&page=9

























и еще один недавно размороженный объект
*ЖК Акварель*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716568


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Луганск ЖК «Донбасс Холл» | 25 этажей*



Morr said:


>





S.K.A.Y said:


> Пару моих фото с стройплощадки Донбасс-Холлаhttp://radikal.ru][IMG]http://s018.radikal.ru/i524/1405/bf/6dab2479966c.jpg[/IMG]


*ЖК «Донбасс Холл»*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*

*ЖСК Лайтхаус.*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716550


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Форум-Львів*

Великий фотозвіт з середини будови



































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623952&page=14


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Панорами Калинової Слободи - найбільшого ЖК ЗУ

*www.fotosfera.if.ua/wp-content/pano/kalina*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115441297#post115441297


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ візуально - один із найкращих ЖК в Україні.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

indefinite said:


> ^^ візуально - один із найкращих ЖК в Україні.


это шутка или серьёзно?


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

gfol said:


> это шутка или серьёзно?


я думаю шутка


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ не бачу ніякого приводу для "шуток".

комплекс, де кв.м за 5000+ грн із таким рівнем благоустрою і нормальною архітектурою....

не знаю, які ще ЖК можуть похвалитися таким. 

Київські єлітні за 2000 кв м.$ ??


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

так ты говоришь про цену) а сначала говорил про то что визуально один из лучших)
не спорю что выглядит ухоженно и уютно, но это самый обычный бюджетный ЖК
у нас на окраинах и в области такие сотнями клепают



indefinite said:


> Київські єлітні за 2000 кв м.$ ??


за 2000$ ещё это не элита 
элита это от 7000$


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

Ну так, про цiну я думав, але не вказав).
Але про сотнi подiбних на околицях областi - дуже мало вiриться. Як кажуть пруф в студiю


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

indefinite said:


> Ну так, про цiну я думав, але не вказав).
> Але про сотнi подiбних на околицях областi - дуже мало вiриться. Як кажуть пруф в студiю


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514117&page=3


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ та крутий, но даубтс ...но ціна то під 15-20 тис грн за кв.м? 

покажіть мені ЖК де ціна хоча б 6-7 тис за кв. м (не кажучи вже про 5.5 тис) із подібним рівнем благоустрою як "Слобода" !


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

ладно убедил)
у нас просто таких низких цен нету..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

gfol said:


> у нас на окраинах и в области такие сотнями клепают


Зараз там тільки першу чергу зробили і почали будувати другу, вдвічі більшу. Загальна площа ділянки біля 23 га, всього на 5 га менше, ніж в "Комфорт тауні" (найбільшому ЖК України). Так що про сотні подібних це таки перебір.
Та й по всій країні таких масштабних комплексів з нормальною архітектурою та хорошим благоустроєм назбирається не так вже й багато.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

ну я не масштабы стройки имел ввиду а в плане архитектуры..заедь в любой город Киевской области и посмотри там только такие дома строят сейчас


----------



## fylhsqrj (Jan 2, 2014)

Ну найкращий комплекс України це все ж перебір


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Писали про один з найкращих.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Новобудови Києва в традиційному англійському стилі*


*ЖК "Британський квартал" * зараз на завершальній стадії 

Оф.сайт: britanskiy.com.ua










Старе фото за 5.06.2014











*ЖК "Британський квартал" 2-га черга* будується







































*Royal House* збудовано











*Квартал "Renaissance Residence"* зараз на завершальній стадії



















7.07.2014




















*вул.Тимірязєвська, 30*





















*ЖК "Грюнвальд"* збудовано











*ЖК "Royal Hill" * зараз на завершальній стадії 












*Містечко "Сонячний промінь"* збудовано






































*Містечко "Feofania Residences"* збудовано






















*пр.Звірінецький*











*вул. Звіринецька*


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

очень круто) побольше такого нужно)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ужгород*

* Комерційно - житловий комплекс по вул.Гойди.*



















Початок будівництва IV квартал 2014р,
Здача в експлуатацію першої черги - IV квартал 2016р
http://www.gazda.in.ua/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117718841#post117718841


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Виклав велииикий фоторепортаж з Франківської "Калинової слободи".
Будівництво другої черги та вже здана перша

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494522&page=16#311


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

_Hawk_ said:


> *Одесские проекты Kadorr Group*
> 
> Все строятся!
> 
> ...


некоторые уже давно построены. Например 1ж и 2Ж, недавно сдана 6Ж,
частично 5Ж











> ЖК Бельэтаж


 проект не Кадорра, а Будовы









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672375


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

> 27.
> просп. Оболонский, 1


а що тут особливого? звичайна шпаківня для "спальника".


____
ЖК «Hoffmann Haus»kay:


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

indefinite said:


> а що тут особливого? звичайна шпаківня для "спальника".


вот и я об этом, есть масса намного более интересных проектов которые в пост не добавлены


----------



## brent60 (Nov 30, 2014)

Репостну це з блогу Тушкана:

Хостел у Львові.


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

Шікарно


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

superodesit said:


> ^^час пішов назад? Навіщо будувате те, що актуальним було майже століття тому?


це норма. У світі дуже багато зараз таке практикують. Більшість нових кампусів у США будують у якісному псевдоісторичному стилі. В Британії цілі нові містечка так будують. Про Китай вже мовчу.. 

Ось дуже цікавий тред. Практично з самого початку його створення за ним слідкую 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1022349


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

м.Хмельницький 

Стадії готовності обєктів поверховістю 16+ на грудень 2014р.

*ЖОК "Октант"*










*ЖК «Парковий бульвар»*



















*ЖАК «Панорама на Виставці»*




























*"Grand Palace"*



















*ЖАК по вул.М Рибалка *


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

kaqla dougfa said:


> це норма. У світі дуже багато зараз таке практикують. Більшість нових кампусів у США будують у якісному псевдоісторичному стилі. В Британії цілі нові містечка так будують. Про Китай вже мовчу..
> 
> Ось дуже цікавий тред. Практично з самого початку його створення за ним слідкую
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1022349


той хмарочос для США може і класика, а для нас - принесений звідкись безнадійно морально застарілий будинок. Ніяких позитивних емоцій він не навіює


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

в Хмельницком достойные проекты, не ожидал :cheers:


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

gfol said:


> в Хмельницком достойные проекты, не ожидал :cheers:


Є кілька, але вони губляться на фоні великої кількості УГ. :bash:


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

1.
*ЖК "Сакура"*

с. Крюковщина, ул. Балукова, 1






















































http://sakura-city.com.ua/


2.

*ЖК "Столичный"*

г. Васильков, ул. Декабристов




















4.
*ЖК "Квітневий Residence"*

г. Вышгород, ул. Шолуденко/пер. Квитковый



















http://www.s-and-s.com.ua/objects/residence/


5.
*ЖК "Софиевский" *

с. Софиевская Борщаговка, ул. Леси Украинки, 19


















http://sofievskiykvartal.com/


6.
*ЖК "Хутор Ясный"*

с. Ходосовка, ул. Старокиевская, 1а


----------



## brent60 (Nov 30, 2014)

Деякі нові проекти, що мають будуватися у Львові:



Shulc said:


> 100%
> 
> ЖК Манхеттен





_Hawk_ said:


> *Комплекс багатоповерхових житлових будинків "Квіти Львова" на вул. Стрийська, 195*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SashOk said:


> ОФИСНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС ПО УЛ. НАУЧНОЙ ВО Г. ЛЬВОВ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shulc said:


> новобудова на Могільницького





Shulc said:


> Житловий квартал, Голубовича





Shulc said:


> проект отеля на Студентской





greka80 said:


> Проект будинку на вулиці Студинського для ІТ-кластеру - http://zelemin-art.com/portfolio.php?lang=1&id=50&cat_1=&cat_2=&cat_3=&nav1=3


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Буча*


1.
*ЖК "Park Town" *



















Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1761052



2.
*ЖК "Форесттаун" вул. Максима Железняка, 1 *

1 черга — 4 кв. 2015

Загальна площа містечка – 16,87 га
Кількість будинків – 13
Комплекс розрахований на 4000 жителів

«ФОРЕСТТАУН» Буча - екологічний, комфортабельний, вишуканий, сімейний, якісний, самобутній, затишний, мальовничий куточок, який вдало поєднує в собі переваги власного заміського житла в тихому, екологічно чистому районі із звичними благами міської інфраструктури.

Житловий комплекс «ФОРЕСТТАУН» розташований за півгодини їзди від Києва, на 16,87 гектарах, в оточенні лісопаркової зони.

13 житлових будинків, вдало розміщених на території комплексу, порадують жителів світлими і затишними квартирами, продуманими планувальними рішеннями, а головне - якістю виконання об'єктів.













































http://www.forest-town.com/fotogalereya/


3.
*"ЖСК Кампа"*









http://www.campa.in.ua/



4.
*ЖК "Лiсна Буча"*









http://budregioninvest-cs747009.uaprom.net/


5.
*Нова бiблiотека*


----------



## Yura (Nov 17, 2006)

Народ, у меня вопрос: как переименовать или удалить название нового треда? А то получилось не так как хотел..


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

не зовсім впевнений, що це варто уваги для "дайджеста" SSC, але ...
проект "нашумівшого" девелопера DCG на завершальній стадії - ЖК Чайка. 
приємно, що не відійшли від рендеру - вдала реалізація. ціна прибл від 5000 грн кв.м. 
м Хмельницький

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119914871#post119914871


>


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

аndriуko;119921026 said:


> 300$ м2
> ото зараз ціни впали)


 Це ж підросли.  Ще літом була купа нобудов з ціною 4-4,5тис. грн/кв.м. (були і по 3600-3900 грн.). Зараз, в основному, 5-5,5 тис. http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-khmelnytskoho


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпропетровськ *

*ЖК «Салют»*

ж/м Победа-5
Старт строительства- февраль 2015 года!
Стоимость от 10 000 грн./м2
Старт продаж с 01.02.2015 года



































https://www.facebook.com/panoramatanya
http://panorama.dp.ua/participants/developer/developer-perspective/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792931


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*ЖК »Жукоffский»*
пересечение улиц Жуковского и Гусенка
Старт строительства- февраль 2015 года!
Стоимость от 10 000 грн./м2
Старт продаж с 01.02.2015 года



































http://panorama.dp.ua/participants/developer/developer-perspective/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

отличные проекты, мне такое очень нравится :cheers:


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Низенько (


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* Вишневе*


*ЖК "Акварели"*




































http://novakvartira.com.ua/forum/threads/2786/page-9


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

а мне нравится


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

еее


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Хмельницький. ЖК "Paradise"
Тривають роботи над фундаментом




















http://dom.ria.com/uk/realty_prodaja_kvartira_hmelnitskiy_tsentr_parkovaya_ulitsa-9553371.html


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

_Нові проекти *м.Хмельницького*. Фактично усі на стадії будівництва..
_
*ЖК "Агора"*















































*ЖК "Прага"*





















*ЖК "Авіла"*





































*

ЖК "Атлант"*





































*
ЖБ по вул. Подільській*










*ЖК "Віденський"*




























*ЖК по вул. Озерній*











*Аквапарк "Сьомий океан"*




































*
ТЦ "Електроніка"*







































*ТРЦ "Квартал"*














































































































*
ЖК "Парадайз"*


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

первые два проекта и ТРЦ Квартал понравились


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Вінниця. Park Tower | 17 п.| 2015 будується


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

Iвaнo-Фpaнкiвcьк


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

В Хмельницком появятся зара, бершка, роберто кавалли, валентино, босс, ролекс, гуччи 
Кроме Киева такого набора брендовых бутиков нигде нет


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

indefinite said:


> а що тут особливого? звичайна шпаківня для "спальника".
> 
> 
> ____
> ЖК «Hoffmann Haus»kay:


Ох... Нам бы в Днепр таких шпаківень, да побольше


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

Zara, Bershka есть и у нас, думаю и остальные скоро подтянутся))


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

andriyko88 said:


> У Львові є.


У Львові є весь той перелік?



V.BOBR said:


> Zara, Bershka есть и у нас, думаю и остальные скоро подтянутся))


зара, бершка да, а остальные вряд ли появятся, да еще и скоро. Зато у нас есть дольчегабанна, армани, лакост.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Четыре бутика армани в Киеве (один в дьюти-фри в Борисполе), по одному в Днепре, Харькове и Донецке; шесть лакост в Киеве, по одному в Днепре, Харькове, Донецке; дольчегабанна: два в Киеве, один в Днепре и Донецке.

валентино только в Киеве один бутик.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Один бутик Уго Босс в Харькове; один бутик гуччи в Киеве и опо одному роберто кавалли в Киеве и Донецке. 

Так-то


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

bets said:


> В Хмельницком появятся зара, бершка, роберто кавалли, валентино, босс, ролекс, гуччи
> Кроме Киева такого набора брендовых бутиков нигде нет


 Коли побудують і відкриють, от тоді можна буде про це говорити. Бо щось мені здається, що ці назви втикнули проект для понтів.


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

bets said:


> В Хмельницком появятся зара, бершка, роберто кавалли, валентино, босс, ролекс, гуччи
> Кроме Киева такого набора брендовых бутиков нигде нет


ага, щасс :nuts: зара і ролєх..

бутік "Юлєнька", бутік "Архідея", бренд-стор "Валєнтіна", мульті-бренд бутік "Гламур-фешн-стайл-лук", і ше з десяток магазів а-ля: "всьо то саме, шо на базарі, но тіко дорожче, бо оренда блять велика".

я тя умоляю. в нашому селі найбільшим брендом найближчі роки залишиться "Reebok" і "Adidas".


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

> бутік "Юлєнька", бутік "Архідея"


ааххаххахахаххахаххахавххахахаа


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Ну в новых ТЦ зачастую появляются несколько нормальных якорных брендов

В Сумах в их "Мануфактуре" reserved появился, в Кривом Роге — ньюйоркер

Так шо бершка вполне ебе может появиться, а вот в валентино и гуччи как-то слабо верится (


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

bets said:


> В Хмельницком появятся зара, бершка, роберто кавалли, валентино, босс, ролекс, гуччи
> Кроме Киева такого набора брендовых бутиков нигде нет


это просто картинки  в Хмельницком даже Хилфигер, Гант, Лакост вряд ли выживут, а тут Гуччи, Ив Сен Лоран, Кавалли и т.д., кто их покупать будет ?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

andriyko88 said:


> У Львові є.


кроме Зары и Бершки (кстати вещи там то ещё дерьмище) во Львове из вышеперечисленного больше ничего нету


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

gfol said:


> это просто картинки  в Хмельницком даже Хилфигер, Гант, Лакост вряд ли выживут, а тут Гуччи, Ив Сен Лоран, Кавалли и т.д., кто их покупать будет ?


Не спорю, але якби в нас було все так погано, то чи вiдкривали б автосалони типу Audi, Infinity, BMW?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Не спорю, але якби в нас було все так погано, то чи вiдкривали б автосалони типу Audi, Infinity, BMW?


ну всем же понятно кто в провинции в салонах дорогие машины покупает


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

gfol said:


> ну всем же понятно кто в провинции в салонах дорогие машины покупает


Заможні переважно місцеві клієнти, що купують дорогі марки автомобілів. Думаю престижні бренди одягу у місті для них тим більш актуальні.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

gfol said:


> ну всем же понятно кто в провинции в салонах дорогие машины покупает


 І цим пояснюється, чому в сусідніх обласних центрах (навіть більших на 100 тис.) не має такого різноманіття іномарок?


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

gfol said:


> это просто картинки  в Хмельницком даже Хилфигер, Гант, Лакост вряд ли выживут, а тут Гуччи, Ив Сен Лоран, Кавалли и т.д., кто их покупать будет ?


100%
он навіть в звичайному *Colin's* джинси 1500-1700 грн. 
*Hilfiger* окремі речі навіть для Європи задорого.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Layne said:


> Заможні переважно місцеві клієнти, що купують дорогі марки автомобілів. Думаю престижні бренди одягу у місті для них тим більш актуальні.


если ты меня не понял, то перефразирую  такие машины в основном покупают представители местной власти, депутаты, судьи, главмусора ( и их дети) ну и т.д.
я не говорю что в Хмельницком нету богатых людей, их просто крайне мало от общего числа
если бы таких людей было много, у вас бы уже давным давно открыли эти все магазины и бутики

даже для себя подумайте, вы или ваши знакомые, друзья, близкие будут отдавать 2000 грн за поло или 12000 грн за пуховик? 
это я привёл цены Лакост, про более дорогие и престижные бренды вообще молчу
уровень жизни и зарплаты совсем не те..


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

gfol said:


> ну всем же понятно кто в провинции в салонах дорогие машины покупает


А кто в Борисполе, где около 20 автосалонов, в том числе самый большой "Порше"?

Автосалоны:
Porsche (на 230 машин)
Nissan, Infiniti, Acura , Honda, Peugeot , MCHondа, Ssang Yong
Citroen, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Renault, Ford проект
Lexus
Audi строится
BMW, Mini, Rolls-Royce скоро открытие

далеко не все


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

Днепр
*ЖК Атлант*
http://atlant-dim.com.ua/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798164&page=4


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

^^ повыше бы


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

gfol said:


> если ты меня не понял, то перефразирую  такие машины в основном покупают представители местной власти, депутаты, судьи, главмусора ( и их дети) ну и т.д.
> я не говорю что в Хмельницком нету богатых людей, их просто крайне мало от общего числа
> если бы таких людей было много, у вас бы уже давным давно открыли эти все магазины и бутики
> 
> ...


Тут не зовсім погоджусь. "представители местной власти" є у кожному подібному місті але там немає подібних автосалонів та великих обємів будівництва. 
На початку 90-х, десятки тисяч хмельничан втратили свої робочі місця внаслідок зупинки потужних промислових підприємств.. Подалися на ринки.. Так, утворився один з найбільших ринків країни. Зявилось багато закордонних торгових компаній.. Закрема мало хто знає що біля 90% найменувань усіх килимів в Україні йде із Хмельницького.. Це лише частина ринкового кластеру де задіяні величезні кошти.
Знаю 100%, що тисячі хмельницьких базарників мають по декілька престижних автомобілів, будинків та можуть собі дозволити дорогий одяг. Купівельна спроможність досить велика, про що свідчить один з найвищих показників в Україні по будівництву обігнавши навіть деякі міста мільйонники (!)

Я також скептично відношусь до доцільності подібних брендів у місті.
Леше хочу донести, що активна купівельна спроможністі у Хмельницькому тримається в першу чергу на "базарниках" а не на високих чиновниках


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

>


це приватний будинок чи якийсь ресторан (готель) ?


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ навіщо стільки зайвих для цієї теми фото?


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ почистив.



nostalgy said:


> це приватний будинок чи якийсь ресторан (готель) ?


Приватний)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Layne said:


> Приватний)


Крутий будиночок ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

У Івано-Франківську розпочали новий ЖК "Соборне"



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121986827&postcount=3553


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

* Днепропетровск.* 

_*ЖК по ул. Казакова | 10 э.*_


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

37.

*БФК на прос.Перемоги, 5Б*


















http://www.pi-company.com.ua/portfo...zemnym-parkingom-po-prospektu-pobedy-5b-gkiev

Відео









38.
*ЖК "Odessa Gates"*






















































http://aimm-group.com/architecture/zhiloy-kompleks-odessa-gates/



39.
*ЖК «Південний квартал» *


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

GP 17п. Хмельницький. башня 1. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124116109#post124116109
*originally posted by КаРанДаш*



>


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Рівне.
Розпочато будівництво *ЖК "Spectrum"*


Saudad said:


> Новий житловий комплекс від "РЕНОМЕ"
> Проектне бюро «ARCHIMATIKA»
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820500


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

рррр


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

Багато гарних проектів з Львова. Щоб хочаб половина з них була реалізована


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

не ну картинки красивые, спору нет, но реализация как правило не такая пафосная, сияющая и блестящая (вернее большая часть картинок пока что только картинки)
тот же Авалон Гарден, намного проще получился чем на рендере


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

gfol said:


> не ну картинки красивые, спору нет, но реализация как правило не такая пафосная, сияющая и блестящая (вернее большая часть картинок пока что только картинки)
> тот же Авалон Гарден, намного проще получился чем на рендере



Все строят
http://novostroyki.lun.ua/все-новостройки-львова


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Львів


ЖК Велика Британія 2



























http://riel.com.ua/uk/obj-lviv/proekti-v-procesi/details/great-britain-2/?istat=lun




ЖК Khmelnytskyi Park






























вул. Зарицьких, 5









http://zarytskykh5.lviv.ua


ЖК Зелений двір





















ЖК Panorama












ЖК Ван Гог









http://riel.com.ua/ru/obj-lviv/proekty-v-processe/details/van-gog/?istat=lun



вул. Погулянка, 6












вул. Ковалика, 1









http://novaoselya.com/kovalyka-detali/



вул. Хлібна, 4












Сихів, вул. Лісна













вул. Богдана Хмельницького, 27а









http://budinvest.lviv.ua/node/28


----------



## Бо Силай (Jun 16, 2014)

Львов крут-проекты очень качественные , как для нас .


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Львів


ЖК «ЛЕОПОЛЬ ТАУН»































Погулянка




















ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall













Моршинська












Схід сонця











Малоголосківська














Кримська











Чорновола












ЖК Аурум












ЖК Новий









































IT House


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

_Hawk_ said:


> Все строят
> http://novostroyki.lun.ua/все-новостройки-львова


я что говорил что их не строят? я говорю что конечный результат как правило сильно отличается от этих пафосных картинок
но конечно не всегда, по твоим примерам выше можно увидеть что действительно есть примеры качественно реализованных проектов


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

вторая очередь ЖК Салют в Днепропетровске

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792931&page=8



















Клубный дом на Жуковского


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

отлично! :cheers: только в КБ на Жуковского эти полоски разноцветные мне кажется все портят, без них было бы намного лучше


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

66.
ЖК Галактика









67.
вул. Армянська, 6а 









68.
вул. Лейпцигська, 13










69.
ЖК Британський квартал 









70.
G-house









71.
ЖК Прибалтийский









72.
вул. Майорова, 6









73.
ЖК Премиаль









74.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ


75.
Central Park 2










76.
вул. Кудряшова


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

del


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

77.
Казка


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

78.
ЖК "Британський квартал"

9-ть будинків збудовано, 10-й будується


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

79.
ЖК «Совські ставки»


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Одеса

23 Перлина на 10 ст. Фонтану


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

80.
*ЖК Пуща-Водица*
































































http://moduscg.com/ru/object/rc-pushcha-voditsa?m=orange


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

81.
ЖК "Славутич"








http://bud.com.ua


82.
ЖК "Зарічний"








http://zarichna.com/#!ua/gallery/14/


83.
ЖК "Берген"


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Львів

ЖК "Передмістя"




























ЖК Старе місто, Балабана


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

84.
ЖК "Олімпійське містечко" 



















85.
ЖК "Busov Hill"









86.
ЖК "Бульвар фонтанів 2"


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

V.BOBR said:


> http://panorama.dp.ua/


...


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Львів*
ЖК Авалон
http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/avalon-lviv-chornovola


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

если реально сделают такую подсветку то будет как в Централ Парке, будет всё выжигать в окружности пять километров


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

87.
Новопечерські липки 5-черга









88.
ЖК "Автограф"









89.
вл.Фрунзе, 15/1


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

90.ЖК "Славутич"















































91.ЖК вул. Ділова (Димитрова) 





























92.ЖК вул.Артема


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Рівне, вул. Івана Мазепи, 3 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1887906


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

93.
ЖК "Jack House" 










94.
ЖК вул.Вигуровщина, 20










95.
ЖК "Smart House"










96.
ЖК вул.Першотравневого Леоніда, 5


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

97.
ЖК "Протасів"



















98.
ЖК вул.Перспективна



















99.
ЖК "Campus" вул. Польова 



















100.
ЖК "Аристократ 2"










101.
ЖК "Sundance"










102.
ЖК "Галактика"










103.
ЖК "Остроград"










104.
ЖК "Smart Plaza" прос.Перемоги, 26


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Згадати, що проектували і будували у Києві років 10-15 назад, це був повний шлак. А зараз у Києві з"являються реально круті проекти.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

ну мода ведь меняется, через 10-15 лет нынешние крутые проекты будут выглядеть не очень


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Дело не в моде. Например вот это , как по мне, один из лучших примеров спалльной застройки, не смотря на потертый вид и возраст. Планировки там тоже шикарные. А в 90-тых гнали ад какой-то. 100% китч


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

ну это тебе оно нравится, я в нем не вижу ничего красивого, хотя стоит признать что оригинально, отличается от типичной застройки Киева
я говорил немного о другом, вспомни с какими глазами смотрели на Парус в 2007-м и как на него смотрят сейчас, обычная стекляшка да и всё
никого им уже не удивишь, а 8 лет назад это был суперсовременный суперстильный бизнес центр


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

8 років назад він теж був звичайною стікляшкою


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

окей, если ты так сказал, значит так все и есть


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

kaqla dougfa said:


> 8 років назад він теж був звичайною стікляшкою


Смотря где. В восточной Европе тогда стекляшек не было вообще (в Москве разве что). Киев же не Лондон и не Берлин


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ


105.
ЖК «New York Concept House» вул. Антоновича (Горького), 74-78


























http://www.new-york.com.ua/index.php#




106.
ЖК "Круг" вул. Круглоуніверситетська


----------



## Kavi_Akbaev (Aug 2, 2012)

Отличные проекты, Киев приятно удивил. Когда эти проекты построят, будет интересно посмотреть на то, как они изменят облик города.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

да, сейчас настал переломный момент когда люди уже перестают покупать квартиры в безликих коробках и вкладывают деньги в объекты с хорошим внешним видом, у застройщиков нету другого выхода кроме как выходить на новый качественный уровень..
а вообще облик города уже лет 10 как кардинально меняется, качественные проекты строят уже не первый год 
приезжайте, сами убедитесь в этом


----------



## Kavi_Akbaev (Aug 2, 2012)

Как будет возможность обязательно приеду


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

107.
Azimut


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Пусть в сёлах строят пятиэтажки! Городу — высотки! 

Обидно до слез...


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

nostalgy said:


> *Днепр*
> 
> *Comfort City *​
> 
> ...


Пусть и не высотки, но мне очень нравится :cheers:


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Где-нибудь в Юбилейном — пожалуйста! Но не в околоцентральных районах


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

bets said:


> Где-нибудь в Юбилейном — пожалуйста! Но не в околоцентральных районах


в Юбилейном было самое оно, а центр только под высотки


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

да вообще странный формат жилья , похоже на отельный комплекс с апартаментами где нибудь в Болгарии
такое имхо лучше всего строить в Одессе


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> да вообще странный формат жилья , похоже на отельный комплекс с апартаментами где нибудь в Болгарии
> такое имхо лучше всего строить в Одессе


мне тоже готель напоминает


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Днепр

ЖК "Литейная -Набережная"


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Hawk_ said:


> Днепр
> 
> ЖК "Литейная -Набережная"


уже выставляли пару страниц назад, на площадке трава по пояс, вряд ли строить такое кто-то будет


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*

ЖК "New York Concept House"

















http://www.new-york.com.ua/


БФК "Предславинська"











БФК "Асторія"


вул. Річна, 4









Соломенська, 20А

















http://s20a.com.ua/



ЖК "Метрополія" вул. Дніпродзержинська, 130 

















http://www.metropoliya.kiev.ua/


вул. Армянська, 6а

http://build.kovalska.com/armyanskaya/

ЖК "Бруклін"











*Ірпінь*

ЖК "New York Towers"








http://newyorktowers.com.ua/


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

В Києві тренд на нью-йоркську архітектуру 30-х років.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Одеса

*ЖК "Рів'єра Сітi" *


















http://riviera.city/


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

*"Avalon 5" Вінниця*

































































































джерело: http://www.vatmanstudio.com/#!avalon5rus/cpof


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Старые рендеры, проект немного изменили:


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ Да, пару этажей добавили.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Буча*

Населення - 30.836 

70% - новобудов знаходяться в лісі.

ЖК "На Прорізній"

















Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928095


ЖК "Park Town"
















нова черга










ЖК "Rich Town"



















ЖК "Gold City" 










ЖМ "Нова Буча"




























ЖК "Київський"


















ЖК "Forest Land" 


















ЖК "Яснополянсmкий" 









ЖК "Центральний"










ЖК "Лісова Буча"
















http://vdvir.com.ua/

ЖК "Родинний" 









ЖК "Квартал Буча" 




























ЖК "Континент "



































http://ch-continent.com.ua/


ЖК "Millennium City" 








http://r-building.com.ua/zhk-millenium/

ЖК "Кампа" 








http://bucha-campa.com.ua/khod-stroitelstva

ЖК "COMFORT HOUSE 2"









ЖК "Парковий"









вул. Шевченко, 22б









ЖК "Курортний"


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Чернівці*


ЖК "Місто Мрій"








http://cityofdreams.org.ua/fotogalereya/category/2-budinok-chkalova-13

ЖК "Парковий квартал" 








http://suzirya-ltd.com/zhk-parkovij-kvartal/galereya-parkovij/category/3

ЖК "Сучасний проспект"









ЖК "Brauhaus Gasse 2" 








http://brauhaus.com.ua/

просп. Незалежності, 106а 









ЖК "Проспект"









вул. Рус, 235 








http://ruska235.cv.ua/

вул. Канівська, 18 









ЖК "Куб Хаус"



ЖК "Egoist" 








http://novostroyki.lun.ua/жк-egoist-черновцы

ЖК "Park Avenue" 


























http://parkavenue.cv.ua/

ЖК "Щаслива оселя" 









ЖК "Edison" 









ЖК "Европейський" 








http://european.cv.ua/

Мікрорайон Зоряний

















http://zoryaniy.com.ua/pro-kompleks/fotogalereya/category/2

вул. Хотинська, 43а 










ЖК "Водограй"









вул. Буковинська, 62а 



















ЖК "Маєток Буковинський"










ЖК "Атлант"

















http://chernivtsy.nkvartal.com/atlant/

ЖК "Галактика "


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Отлично!!


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

в Чернівцях круті проекти


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Місто круте, історичній центр один із самих охайних в Україні.


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

del


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

*Хмельницький.
*

Ж/Б Левада | 16 fl | 2017 | Будується


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Чернівці


*ЖК "Водограй"*



Нова черга






























































http://kuplukvartiru.com.ua/forum/novobudovy-chernivtsiv/254-zhk-vodohrai


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

_Hawk_ said:


> Місто круте, історичній центр один із самих охайних в Україні.


Виділіть вже Чернівцям окремий сабфорум. Хоч і юзер, по суті, лише один, але значно активніший, ніж форум Франика чи Тернополя.


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

дуже круто. наче і не україна зовсім.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Виділіть вже Чернівцям окремий сабфорум. Хоч і юзер, по суті, лише один, але значно активніший, ніж форум Франика чи Тернополя.


Подрібно 10 форумчан та бажання адмінів.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

indefinite said:


> дуже круто. наче і не україна зовсім.


Можуть, якщо захочуть.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Мій ТОП будинків "ціна-якість"


ЖК «Автограф» Київ

Ціна за м2 від 16170 грн



Тема
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1926701



ЖК «Sherwood» Київ

Ціна за м2 від 25000 грн










Тема
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1848461



ЖК «Crystal River» Івано - Франківск

Ціна за м2 від 9700 грн









http://continental-development.com.ua/front/object/6/show



ЖК «Avalon» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 14400 грн


http://avalon-inc.com.ua/lvov/avalon/opisanie-proekta.html



ЖК «Avalon Lux» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 32000 грн


http://avalon-inc.com.ua/lvov/avalon-lux/opisanie-proekta2.html



ЖК «Леополь Таун» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 12500 грн









http://leopoltown.com/




ЖК «Місто Трав» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 14100 грн









http://www.misto-trav.com.ua/ua/buiding/



вул. Героїв УПА, 73 Львів

Ціна за м2 від 13400 грн









http://galzhytlobud.com/heroesUPA.php




ЖК «Парус Life» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 14400 грн









http://paruslife.lviv.ua/



ЖК «Forum Apartments» Львів










Відео




ЖК «Egoist» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 13820 грн












ЖК «Perfect Loft 47» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 29800 грн










Відео


ЖК «5th Avenue » Львів

Ціна за м2 від 10900 грн


















http://a5.lviv.ua/




ЖК «Салют» Дніпро

Ціна за м2 від 14000 грн









http://salut.dp.ua/photo-rus/



вул.Комсомольськая, 22 Полтава

Ціна за м2 від 34000 грн









http://novobud.pl.ua/tsentr.html?prod=45



ЖК «Park Avenue» Чернівці

Ціна за м2 від 10700 грн


http://parkavenue.cv.ua/



ЖК «Парковий квартал» Чернівці

Ціна за м2 від 10500 грн









http://suzirya-ltd.com/zhk-parkovij-kvartal/peregljad-planuvannja




ЖК «Park Avenue» Ужгород

Ціна за м2 від 11900 грн









http://gd.company/zhitloviy-kompleks-5th-avenue-uzhgorod.html



ЖК «Green Wood» Одеса

Ціна за м2 від 30900 грн









http://green-wood.com.ua/



13-я станція Великого Фонтана Одеса

Ціна за м2 від 29700 грн


















http://www.kmb-sale.com/ru/all-real...st-bolshogo-fontana-apartamenty-sekciya-3614/


ЖК «Рівненська брама» Рівне 

Ціна за м2 від 9300 грн









http://rbrama.com/

ЖК «SPAZIO» Трускавець









http://gd.company/apart-hotel-spazio-in-truskavets.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ЖК «Greenville House» Львів

Ціна за м2 від 13000 грн


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ЖК «Фаворит» Житомир

Ціна за м2 від 11800 грн


















http://favoryt.org/complex/



ЖК «Сіті Парак» Житомир

Ціна за м2 від 18800 грн



http://www.intergal-bud.com.ua/projects/zhytomyr/residential/current-offers/145/gallery/




ЖК «Prior Place» Житомир









http://priorplace.com.ua/?id=4


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Маленькі міста та села Львівської області


вул. Січевих Стрільців, 5 - м.Стрий









http://www.igb.com.ua/


вул.Дубравского, 5 - м.Стрий









http://www.igb.com.ua/



вул.Івана Франка - м.Моршин









http://www.igb.com.ua/




ЖК "Rubicon City" - c.Винники

Ціна за м2 від 8200 грн


http://rubicongroup.com.ua/projects/rubiconcity/about-rc/



ЖК "Винний парк" - c.Винники 

Ціна за м2 від 7900 грн














КГ "Forest Park Club Resort" - c.Брюховичі

Ціна за м2 від 17330 грн

























http://forest-park.lviv.ua/


ЖК Родинний - Новояворівськ












ЖК "Шатл" - с.Дубляни









http://shuttle-house.com.ua/



ЖК "Зелений двір" - Трускавець

Ціна за м2 від 10550грн











ЖК "Світанок" - с. Ременів


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*

*ЖК "Comfort City" | 2-6 п. | Будується *

Первая очередь



































https://www.facebook.com/1734424950....1466499818./1736519669963799/?type=3&theater


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Одеса*


ЖК "Авторський" 

Ціна за м2 від 14 278 грн












ЖК "Graf" 

Ціна за м2 від 39 810 грн













ЖК "24 Перлина"

Ціна за м2 від 23 780 грн













ЖК "23 Перлина"

Ціна за м2 від 28 640 грн













ЖК "28 Перлина"

Ціна за м2 від 28 640 грн













ЖК "18 Перлина"

Ціна за м2 від 28 220 грн













ЖК "Бельетаж"

Ціна за м2 від 29 860 грн




















Pstrykacz

ЖК вул. Осипова, 40

Ціна за м2 від 34 860 грн


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ЖК "Салют" - Дніпро

Ціна за м2 від 14000 грн


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

_Hawk_ said:


> ЖК «Greenville House» Львів
> 
> Ціна за м2 від 13000 грн


Ось це буде затиснуте між купою багатоповерхівок та ЛЕП+залізницею, тому в питаннях якості є свої нюанси.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Луцьк*


ЖК "Egoist"

Ціна за м2 від 8300 грн


http://egoist.lutsk.ua



ЖК "Юпітер"

Ціна за м2 від 11000 грн


http://www.investor.lutsk.ua/projects/zhk-yupiter



ЖК "Супернова"

Ціна за м2 від 11000 грн


http://www.investor.lutsk.ua/projects/supernova



ЖК "Затишний Двір"

Ціна за м2 від 9900 грн





ЖК "Європейський Волинь"

Ціна за м2 від 10000 грн









http://manevichiagrobud.com.ua/project/zhk-yevropejskyj-volyn/



ЖК "Яровиця" 

Ціна за м2 від 7500 грн









http://яровиця.com.ua



ЖК "Форест" 

Ціна за м2 від 7500 грн














вул. Львівська, 106

Ціна за м2 від 9900 грн












ЖК "Ковельська Голандія"

Ціна за м2 від 11000 грн









http://lstm.com.ua/estate/bagatokvartirniy_jitloviy_kompleks_kovelska_golandiya_m_kovel



ЖК "Атлант"

Ціна за м2 від 9500 грн


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Івано - Франківск*


ЖК "Квартал Краківський"

Ціна за м2 від 9600 грн



























http://krakivskiy.com.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ЖК "Британія Hall" - Луцьк

Ціна за м2 від 12000 грн












ЖК "Британський дім" - Харків

Ціна за м2 від 13500 грн


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*

вул. Леоніда Первомайського, 5-В











ЖК «Podil Plaza & Residence»










Jeck House










вул.Річна, 4










ЖК “Солов’їний Гай”



















на Лесі Українки










БФК "Оболонь Плаза Парк"


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

г. Днепр, ул. Набережная Победы, № 44

ЖК "River Park" 16 сейкций по 12 этажей
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944116


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*с.Брюховичів* Львівська Обл


*ЖК "Грінвуд" *

Здача — 3 кв. 2017

Ціна за м2 від 17 200 грн












http://greenwood.lviv.ua





*КМ "Брюховель"*

Здача — 3 кв. 2017

Ціна за м2 від 25 220 грн




































*КМ "Forest Park Club Resort"*

1 черга — 1 кв. 2017, будується

Ціна за м2 від 17 500 грн












http://www.forest-park.club



*ЖК "Озерний" *

Здача — 4 кв. 2016, завершені фасадні роботи

Ціна за м2 від 13 830 грн





















*ЖК "Форест Брюховичі" *

3 секція — 3 кв. 2016, збудовані 2 поверхи

Ціна за м2 від 10 500 грн









http://forest.gd.company/#tsina-ta-infrastruktura




*КМ вул.Курортній *



















http://novaoselya.com/vykonani-roboty/












*КМ "Кленова Алея"*

Ціна за м2 від 24 000 грн


http://www.ntd.com.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Бровари*

*ЖК "Scandia" *

1 черга — 2 кв. 2017

Будинків: 100

Ціна за м2 від 9300 грн
























Дитсадок


фасад








http://scandia.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Софіївська Борщагівка *


*ЖК "Білий Шоколад. Center"*

Ціна за м2 від 9 800 грн




























фото

















http://beliy-shokolad.com.ua/center/gallery/aeropanorama/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Софіївська Борщагівка *


*ЖК "Затишний Квартал"*

Ціна за м2 від 10 000 грн






1 черга









2 черга









3 черга








https://new.vk.com/uyutnyjkvartal


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* с. Велика Олександрівка* біля Борисполя


*ЖК "Airport city"*

1 черга — 3 кв. 2017

Ціна за м2 від 7 900 грн


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Обухів*


*ЖК "Квартал Парковий"*

Ціна за м2 від 8000 грн 













































http://novyjdim.com/construction/parkovyy


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*с. Вишенки*


*КМ "Золоче"* 

Кількість будинків: 350
Кількість квартир: 80

Ціна за м2 від 35 340 грн
Котедж 165 м2	від 5.83 млн грн













































http://zoloche.ua


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Рівне*


*ЖК "Spectrum"* 

Ціна за м2 від 13 740 грн



















апдейт








https://www.facebook.com/spectrumrenome/

Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820500&page=11


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

МФК "SPORTCITY"

м.Хмельницький. Будується.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК "Comfort Park" * - Чернівці

Ціна за м2 від 8 500 грн




































http://comfort-park.net


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

в Черновцах проекты крутые, был там месяц назад, не видел ни одного


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Строят только.


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

м.Хмельницький

ЖК "Paradise"


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

ЖК Палермо, Днепр
https://www.facebook.com/Жилой-комплекс-PALERMO-195932724153308/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

к чему там эти две полоски? зеленая и розовая


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

она вообще красная будет, то так отдает) типа флаг Италии


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

как то оно вообще там не к месту
без этого подобия флага отличный проект, может еще передумают туда его клеить


----------



## lados (Nov 10, 2014)

*м. Рівне*

мікрорайон "Басів схил", 1 черга













https://www.behance.net/gallery/42831993/Residential-quarter-in-Rivne-UA


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*

Квартал "Perfect Hall" вул. Предславинська, 35 (18 будинків)










ЖК "Лермонтовський" 





































ЖК "Лебединий" вул. Ревуцького










ЖК "Покрова" вул. Січових Стрільців 











ЖК "Freedom" просп. Броварський / просп. Визволителів



















ЖК "Кристал"










ЖК "Паркові Озера" 4-та черга


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ ось цей дійсно класний. все іше звичайні шпаківні по-київськи


----------



## OlegSik (Aug 23, 2014)

Івано-Франківськ



[email protected] said:


> Інформація з сайту компанії "Мельник"
> http://melnyk.if.ua/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1434:2017-&catid=59:main
> 2017 - рік нових грандіозних проектів
> 
> ...


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*



ЖК "Міракс"




















ЖК "AuRoom" вул. Паньківська, 20/8





















Живий квартал "Файна Таун"


















Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1980444



БФК "SMART Plaza" 3











БФК "SMART Plaza" 4











ЖК "Галактика"











ЖК "Вікторія"










ЖК по вул.Старонаводницька











вул.Дмитрівська










ЖК










ЖК "Теремки" вул. Академіка Заболотного, 15


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*


Готель "Tolstoy"










КБ "Gold Napoleon House" Вознесенський узвіз










Ріе House Протасів Яр











Napoleon Протасів Яр











White House Протасів Яр










Русанівка











КБ вул. Уральска, 51/41











Апартаменти 79-1











КБ "HillSide" вул. Лук'янівська, 18-20










ЖК вул.Грушевського,2А










БЦ вул.Нижній Вал,60А


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*


Готель по вул. Басейна, 7










ЖК "Відпочинок 2"




















ЖК "Олімпійське Містечко"










ЖК "Панорама" 2-га черга


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*

Нові ТРЦ

Маштабні плани ТРЦ "Sky Mall"




















ТЦ в ЖК «Новопечерські липки»











Дім Одежі











ТРЦ «River Mall» 




















Реконструкції Житнього ринку










Пеконструкція ТЦ "ГородОК"




















ТРЦ "Smart Plaza Polytech" 











ТРЦ «Oasis»











ТЦ по Московска,3










БФК


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

БФК "SMART Plaza" 4 - комплекс в дубаях


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Львів*

Будинки Парус Development


Парус (2016)










Парус Life (2017)











Парус Park (2017)










Парус Смарт (2018)










Парус Riverside (2018)











Парус Сіті на Кульпарківській (2018)


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Львів*

Будинки Avalon Inc


Avalon (2017)









Avalon Lux (2017)










Avalon Comfort (2017)









Avalon Futura (2018)









2019


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

SashOk said:


> БФК "SMART Plaza" 4 - комплекс в дубаях


Был бы Дубай - были б пальмы на заднем плане, а деревья.


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

Разрабатывали наши для арабов


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький*

ЖК "Автограф"










ЖК "Дизайн парк"










БФК "Спорт сіті"










ТЦ "Вудмолл"


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький*

Стартувало будівництво ЖК "Гранд рояль", 14 секцій.


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

^^
Два центральних будинки там явно лишні. При совку подвір'я набагато кращі були, по розмірам так точно). Черговий двір парковка


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Гранд роял сюди можна було не кидати. Це точно не той проект, яким можна гордитись.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпро*

_ЖК на Тітова 17_


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138818995#post138818995


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпро*

_ЖК по вул.Старокозацькій 51_


























_скоро почнуть будувати_


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*

_ЖК возле "Барталамео"_








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987111


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*


ЖК "Time"



















1











Антоновича, 118









ЖК "Edelweiss House" вул. Звіринецька, 72



















БЦ










2










ЖК "Henesi House" Нагірна, 18/16


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Київ*


ЖК "Loft Park"










ЖК "Жуляни" вул.Дмитра Лученка, 11










ЖК "IN" вул. Дніпроводська










ЖК “Міський Дім 3”


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Парусdel


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Хмельницький. 27 поверхів!

БФК "Парус" | 27 п. | підготовка


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

кто бы мог подумать ! приятно удивлён


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Тільки назва не Парус, а *Olimp tower *. Парус - то буде ще одна висотка.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

вот это заявочки  а следующая высотка какая по высоте?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Десь цієї весни буде відомо.


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Місто Рівне
Житловий комплекс Комфорт класу *Bridge tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139401931#post139401931




http://stograd.rv.ua/content/bridge-tower-0


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепр*
ЖК Дом на Миронова, 2 очередь

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463376&page=58


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

м. Рівне ЖК "Spectrum". Реалізація проекту:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820500&page=16


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

круто! другие очереди будут строить?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

^^ Так. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820500&page=16


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

gfol said:


> круто! другие очереди будут строить?


Вже добудовують другу чергу. Також повним ходом йде будівництво третьої. Ще буде четверта. Також ця компанія скоро почне будівництво нового об'єкту, вже йдуть підготовчі роботи на будмайданчику.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

* ЖК «New York Towers» - Ірпінь*




























Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1993432




* ЖК «А12» - Бровари *



















Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1999025


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК «Піонерський квартал» - Софіївська Борщагівка *



















































Тема:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975296




* ЖК «Благород» - Крюковщина*


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Рівне *
ЖК "360"


lados said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2003847


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

янтарь делает свое дело


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

*Iвaнo-Фpaнкiвcьк ЖК Manhattan *
Будинків 14
Поверховість 12-15 поверхів











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2004961


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Львів. УКУ


[email protected] said:


> почнемо з бібліотеки і роздивимось її зі всіх сторін
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140499327#post140499327


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Стрий*

ЖК "Панська Вертикаль"




















вул. Січових Стрільців, 5 











вул. Шевченка



















вул. Дубравського, 5 










ЖК "Park Hall Apartments"


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК "Manhattan Сity" * - Київ













*ЖК "Manhattan"* - Одеса













*ЖК "Manhattan"* - Iвaнo-Фpaнкiвcьк 













*ЖК "Manhattan"* - Львів


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Дніпро_

ЖК Park Residence | 7-9 эт. | 2018


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Хмельницький. 
*ЖК "Куба".*
Будівництво розпочато.


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Хмельницький.
> *ЖК "Куба".*
> Будівництво розпочато.


Не дуже масштабний проект, як для всеукраїнського дайджеста.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

А тут викладають не лише масштабні проекти, а й такі, які вирізняються від інших. До прикладу, цей кращий за 90% УГ, яке в нас будується.


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> А тут викладають не лише масштабні проекти, а й такі, які вирізняються від інших. До прикладу, цей кращий за 90% УГ, яке в нас будується.


Такого добра вистачає в багатьох містах з населенням до 500 000, не говорячи про мільйонники та Львів. Тобто нічого унікального у всеукраїнських масштабах.


----------



## Vujuk (Jul 20, 2017)

м. Ірпінь, Київська область
Житловий комплекс бізнес класу "Центральний"


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Хороший дом


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Рівне*


ЖК "Spectrum-2" ?








https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/archimatika_lifestyle




ЖК "360"


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепр*

ЖК River Club



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141164336&postcount=13828


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Вторая очередь *ЖК "Воронцовский"*_









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141470138#post141470138


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Тернопіль

*ЖК "Щастя" *


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпро*

_проспект Героїв_
IMG_7061 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

_район ТРЦ Дафи_
IMG_7059 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

скоро почнуть будувати


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

второй проект хороший, сколько этажей?


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

gfol said:


> второй проект хороший, сколько этажей?


25


----------



## Monsterz (Aug 3, 2014)

*
Харків*


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

красиво!


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Львів*
Відкриття бібліотеки УКУ. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1365495&page=23


[email protected] said:


> було цікаво, і я також завітав щоправда трішки пізніше )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Регіональний центр послуг









https://www.facebook.com/aimm.group...0647524738966/974167139386999/?type=3&theater


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Bartolomeo Resort Town | 5x24 п.*


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

хороший проект !


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Жахливий. Особливо покрівля.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Львів*
ЖК «Місто Трав»
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904256&page=11


Vovka said:


> https://www.facebook.com/greenville.ua/
> https://www.facebook.com/avr.development/


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепр*

Измененный проект Delmar Home Club с повышением этажности до 20.








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2020728


















ЖК на Рыбинской









ЖК Екатеринославский








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1953492


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Рівер Клаб меншої висоти гармонійніше виглядав.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

то что повысили этажность хорошо, но место не то


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепр*

ЖК Новодворянський
2 очередь, 20 этажей

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490303&page=37


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Центри надання адміністративних послуг та інші адмінбудівлі*


Черкаси





в обласних центрах







в селах




Полтава













Обласна адмінмістрація Полтави





Центр екстремальної медичної допомоги


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепр*

Sky City









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143244884#post143244884


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

Центр адмінпослуг у Новій Каховці








https://www.facebook.com/lev.partsk...8tObeNz-0DIX-JLE_zfXsL-k3tV9x5Wk_oOpsbdbao&ft[tn]=kC-R-R-R-R&ft[qid]=6483515548622398635&ft[mf_story_key]=5386383002580935059&ft[is_sponsored]=1&ft[ei]=AI%409749bd9c3433b323f910e03d3f23fcab&ft[top_level_post_id]=839645629523214&ft[page_id]=160945070726610&ft[fbfeed_location]=1&ft[insertion_position]=21&ft[ordinal_position]=22%3A5&__md__=1

Миколаївській ОТГ Сумської області


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Дніпро_

 *Central Park*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпро*

_ЖК Рибінський | 2x12 п. | 2020_




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2045366


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

У Львові раніше нічого 20+ не будували, але у 2017 році просто прорвало!

1. ЖК Сіті *21* поверх (збудовано 10 поверхів)










2. Відразу поруч коло нього починають будувати ще один будинок висотою *22* поверхи (ведуться земляні роботи)










3. *23*-поверховий офісний центр у складі ІТ-комплексу (роботи мають початися у IV кварталі 2017)










4. *23*-поверховий будинок у складі житлово-офісного комплексу Парус-Сіті (дата початку робіт ще не відома, але його рекламують вже)










5. *20*-поверховий житловий будинок (ведуться земляні роботи)










6-7. ЖК Avalon Up, як мінімум буде одна будівля висотою *25* поверхів, і одна *20+* (роботи ще не почалися)










8-9. Дві башні у складі третьої черги ЖК Авалон (роботи ще не почалися)










10-11. Ще два ЖК, по яких поки що немає рендерів (роботи ще не почалися)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

гарні картинки


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Ха-ха, це не картинки, всі ці штуки будуються або от-от почнуть будуватися (крім 4 останніх хіба) :cheers:


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Ще в нас будується ось такий ІТ-центр:



















Ось така 12-поверхівочка:



















2х15



















Ще один ЖК:




























І таке:



















І ще разок вже збудовану бібліотеку УКУ


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

До речі скільки будинків 20+ в Дніпрі? В Донецьку їх 17, і Донецьк ми можемо вже у 2018 перегнати.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Volpacchiotto said:


> До речі скільки будинків 20+ в Дніпрі? В Донецьку їх 17, і Донецьк ми можемо вже у 2018 перегнати.


19 збудовано і 10 на етапі будівництва і ще 4 на етапі підготовки


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

в останній час почали все частіще зявлятися нові проекти 20+


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Ще Львів:



exalto said:


> ЖК «Avalon Зелена Стріт» будують на вул. Зелена, 204 в Сихівському районі. Розташування новобудов вигідне – поруч знаходиться автобусна зупинка. На особистому авто чи громадському транспорті можна за лічені хвилини дістатися до ділової та центральної частини Львова.
> 
> Житловий комплекс виділяється стильними фасадами, продуманою до дрібниць прибудинковою територією й сучасними планувальними рішеннями. У ході будівництва новобудови утепляють мінеральною ватою, у квартирах передбачене індивідуальне опалення.
> 
> ...


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Volpacchiotto said:


> 4. *23*-поверховий будинок у складі житлово-офісного комплексу Парус-Сіті (дата початку робіт ще не відома, але його рекламують вже)


З'явився більш детальний рендер комплексу:


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Дніпро

*Оffice hub «Pixel Plaza» *












http://vertexgroup.com.ua/about/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Івано-Франківськ

*ЖК "River Park 3"*
































https://mgroup.world/uk/project/5b6...urce=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6568


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Яремче

*вул. Свободи*
















































https://mgroup.world/uk/project/5c0...urce=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6471


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Івано-Франківськ

*ЖК "Смарагдові Вежі-3"*






























https://mgroup.world/uk/project/5c2...urce=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6565


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Івано-Франківськ

*ЖК "Коновальця"*






















https://mgroup.world/uk/project/5c1...urce=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=6564


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Івано-Франківськ

*ЖК "Смарагдові Вежі"*






























https://mgroup.world/uk/project/5b5...urce=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=5293


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Івано-Франківськ

*ЖК " Dream Town"*

































https://mgroup.world/uk/project/5b5...urce=lun.ua&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=5293


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Івано-Франківськ

*ЖК "Престиж"*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Hawk_ said:


> Івано-Франківськ
> 
> *ЖК " Dream Town"*
> 
> ...


навіщо постити те, що не будуть будувати???


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Будують:
https://novostroyki.lun.ua/жк-dream-town-ивано-франковск


І як приклад зубовані будинки того девелопера:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

фото з будівництва е???


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Hawk_ said:


> Будують:
> https://novostroyki.lun.ua/жк-dream-town-ивано-франковск


як би дійсно будували то була би вже відповідна тема на форумі, а її не мае


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Починають з менших будинків навколо, висотку, мабуть, в останню чергу будуватимуть.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Стартує наймасштабніший проект Івано-Франківська - *ЖК "Місто Станиславів"*










Якщо картинки не видно:
https://scontent.fiev1-1.fna.fbcdn....=cb597fbbe9923cb7457b22e7a7805304&oe=5CF3E9EF


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпро*

*Жилой комплекс Троицкий* будет включать два здания на 14 и 5 этажей общей площадью 16 546 м2.










Жилой дом Троицкий находится в исторической части города, по адресу ул.Троицкая, 5 (ранее ул. Красная) .










Вблизи с жилым комплексом находится Свято-Троицкий Кафедральный собор, построенный в XIX веке по проекту Людвига Шарлемань-Боде и Петра Висконти.










Строительство ведется в рамках реконструкции (реставрации) жилого дома с достройкой и подземным паркингом по ул. Троицкая, 5









https://alef-estate.com/ua/krasnaya-5-3/


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Висотка взагалі не айс(


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Saudad said:


> Висотка взагалі не айс(


думаю, що в реалії буде виглядати солідніще, так як Енігма


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

*Днепр*

БФК «Лайнер», 14 эт








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2164502

ЖК на Ульянова, 23 эт









ЖК Южный, 15 эт








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2126918

БФК на Костомаровской, 22 этажа








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2163084


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Южний таке собі а от ті інші просто агонь!!! Вони всі 100% будуть реалізуватися? Особливо Лайнер :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Южний таке собі а от ті інші просто агонь!!! Вони всі 100% будуть реалізуватися? Особливо Лайнер :cheers:


Лайнер ще поки не починали, БЦ на Костомарівській поки йде знесення готелю, а Атмосфера 2 на майданчику поки тиша але знаючи забудовника вони почнуть зразу після APPOLO


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

SashOk said:


> там цены интересные и природа неплохая, ну и как ты думаешь мало или много переселенцев в Киеве и под Киевом?)


По ценам уже Киев догнал, на старте там уже от 16-18 тыс.В сданных домах в районе Центрального парка 25-30 тыс за м2, без отделки.В ЖК "Версаль Парк" по 28 тыс за м2, без отделки.

Чем дальше, тем дороже будет.В ближайшее время в Ирпене и Буче откроют 4 больших ТРЦ и два СпортЛайфа.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Hawk_ said:


> Для примера темпы строительства в Киеве:
> 
> Каховская, 60 (ЖК на 2580 квартир)
> 
> ...


Боже упаси от таких проектов и темпов


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

V.BOBR said:


> Смотрю Ирпень расстраивается бешеными темпами. Это ж какой должен быть там прирост населения?


До речі найвищий в Україні.

01 2009: *75 991*
11 2018: *94 887*


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Приклади з Ірпіні неоднозначні, дещо просто супер піздате, як ось це:










А дещо вкрай униле  як ось це:


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Це єдиний ЖК економ класа в Ірпіні


з переду не такий від вже і жахливий


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Ірпінь*


*ЖК "На Прорізній"*




Здача: 3 кв. 2019
Клас: комфорт
Будинків: 8






































*ЖК "Park Town"*

Здача: 2 кв. 2019
Клас: комфорт




























*ЖК "Авіатор"*

Здача: 4 кв. 2020
Клас: бізнес






















*ЖК "City Park"*

Здача: 2 кв. 2019
Клас: комфорт
Будинків: 2












*ЖК "Найкращий квартал-2"*


Здача: 4 кв. 2020
Клас: бізнес



















































*ЖК "Синергия-2+"*

Здача: 1 кв. 2019















*ЖК "Дубровский"*












*ЖК "Баск&Вілль"*

Здача: 3 кв. 2019


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> Боже упаси от таких проектов и темпов


Нормальные свечки, для эконом класса самое то.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК “Покровский” *


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Принаймні тішить що Ірпінь не забудовують як ті пригороди Москви чи Пітєра з блогу Одувана) Але зовнішній вигляд у багатьох це відвертий піздєц, на мою суб‘єктивну думку)

ЖК Баск&Вілль це просто жесть


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

ффф


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Одеса*




*ЖК "Art Kvartal"*

Здача - 4 кв. 2020
Девелопер: Saga Development











*ЖК "Unity Towers"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2020
Клас: бізнес
Будинків: 3
Поверховість: 25
















 





*вул. Івана Франка, 40*

Здача - 1 кв. 2021







 







*ЖК "Sanatorium"*

Здача - 4 кв. 2020
Девелопер: Saga Development





















*ЖК "Простір на Донського"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2020
Клас: еліт





















*ЖК "Garden House Repino"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2020
Клас: еліт











*ЖК "MAGНІТ. Будинок на Фонтані"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2020
Клас: бізнес












*ЖК "Простір на Нєдєліна"*

Здача - 4 кв. 2019
Клас: бізнес
















 



























*ЖК "Каліпсо"*

Здача - 4 кв. 2019
Клас: еліт











*ЖК "Ясна Поляна 2"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2019
Клас: еліт











*КБ "Bezalel"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2019
Клас: еліт











*ЖК "Derby Style House"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2021
Клас: бізнес




















*ЖК "ARTVILLE"*

Здача - 1 кв. 2022
Клас: комфорт
Будинків: 23












*ЖК "Рів'єра сіті"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2021
Клас: комфорт













*ЖК Чайка Люкс*

Здача - 1 кв. 2021











*ЖК "Простір на Гераневій"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2020














*ЖК "Platinum Residence"*

Здача - 2 кв. 2020


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Принаймні тішить що Ірпінь не забудовують як ті пригороди Москви чи Пітєра з блогу Одувана) Але зовнішній вигляд у багатьох це відвертий піздєц, на мою суб‘єктивну думку)
> 
> ЖК Баск&Вілль це просто жесть


Серед українських міст там набільший процент европейскої забудови.По благоустрію, паркам взагалі номер один.

В них хороша тенденція, останні проекти там вже пішли досить круті:

https://novostroyki.lun.ua/жк-art-residence-ирпень
https://novostroyki.lun.ua/жк-utlandia-ирпень
https://novostroyki.lun.ua/клубный-дом-делюкс-ирпень


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

начали реализовывать


















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2170634


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Жаль що такі ладні хижі зносять((((


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

ЖК "Файна Таун"










Готові будинки


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Коробочки під кондиціонери, молодці!


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Ірпінь





*ЖК "Chehov Парк Квартал"*











ТЦ











*ТРЦ "Grand Mall"*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

рррр


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Рівне. ЖК «360»



lados said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Ukraini...71/photos/?tab=album&album_id=435724010331615


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2003847&page=5


----------



## Oles (Apr 25, 2011)

Volpacchiotto said:


> До речі найвищий в Україні.
> 
> 01 2009: *75 991*
> 11 2018: *94 887*


^^ Фактично це міста Буча, Гостомель, Ворзель, Коцюбинське та Ірпінь. Самому Ірпені на 2017 50 тис.. Мене ось цікавить коли вже селу Софіївська Борщагівка нададуть статус міста, бо по факту то вже давно не село.


----------

